# Omega watch real or fake?



## Elisa

Hi,

I have an Omega ladies watch and I am trying to determine if it is real or a fake. The face of the watch indicates it is an Omega Costelletion 21 prix. It has 26 stones (diamonds?) around the face of the watch. The back of the watch is stamped with the word Omega and the omega symbol within a triangle. It also indicates it is 18k 0.750 and that it is Swiss made.

Can any one assist with this inquiry?


----------



## pacifichrono

Elisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Omega ladies watch and I am trying to determine if it is real or a fake. The face of the watch indicates it is an Omega Costelletion 21 prix. It has 26 stones (diamonds?) around the face of the watch. The back of the watch is stamped with the word Omega and the omega symbol within a triangle. It also indicates it is 18k 0.750 and that it is Swiss made.
> 
> Can any one assist with this inquiry?


*Photos would be very helpful: dial, caseback-outer, caseback-inner, and movement.*


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi Elisa,

not worth the effort to make photos. It is a fake, absolutely free of any value.

Omega never has the number of jewels mentioned on the dial, and the Omega
signature and gold hallmark are always inside the back.

Be sure that the gold hallmark on the back is *not* the only true detail of the
watch, and that it is not made of gold. Even the gold plating is very thin.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Elisa

pacifichrono said:


> *Photos would be very helpful: dial, caseback-outer, caseback-inner, and movement.*


Here are some photos. I'm having trouble opening the back panel, so I can't get any photos of that. This is as clear as I can get it.

Elisa


----------



## pacifichrono

Elisa said:


> Here are some photos. I'm having trouble opening the back panel, so I can't get any photos of that. This is as clear as I can get it.
> 
> Elisa


*Ronald is a true expert and I would defer to his judgment.*


----------



## Elisa

Thank you both Roland & Tom for your expertise


----------



## johnbaz

hello elisa
as was stated earlier, roland is your man, i too have seen one of these watches and they are very definately fake, the one i saw had a very lowly movement, although it was fully jewelled.

sorry, john.


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Roland is absolutely, absolutely correct.

The first thing that should make you doubt the watch's heritage is the misspelled "Constellation".

Looks like a fairly vintage fake, probably from the 1970s, to me. Modern fakes are much, much better.

As Roland said: fake and worthless.

JohnF


----------



## Chascomm

Elisa said:


> Here are some photos. I'm having trouble opening the back panel, so I can't get any photos of that. This is as clear as I can get it.
> 
> Elisa


There are several 1970s Soviet watches that could be used to create such a watch.


----------



## Thilo Jakob

Hi Roland,

I have a similar question regarding a Omega De Ville Vintage watch that I traded. Attached are three pics that show details of the watch. 
I would be very happy if some of you experts could give me their opinion ...
Thanks 
Thilo


Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi Elisa,
> 
> not worth the effort to make photos. It is a fake, absolutely free of any value.
> 
> Omega never has the number of jewels mentioned on the dial, and the Omega
> signature and gold hallmark are always inside the back.
> 
> Be sure that the gold hallmark on the back is *not* the only true detail of the
> watch, and that it is not made of gold. Even the gold plating is very thin.
> 
> Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

I'm not nearly enough of an expert on Omega watches to give you a definitive answer.

But it doesn't look good.

The calibre, the 711, is a legitimate Omega calibre and dates from the 1960s, probably the latter half.

The face of the watch, though, raises some questions.

First of all, the deVille watches I can see in Shugart's Completet Price Guide To Watches #25 don't have the deVille underneath the Omega, but rather down where your watch has "automatic". The word "automatic" is also, in the watches that Shugart covers, always under the Omega label at the 12 and are all caps ("AUTOMATIC") rather than all lower case. This seems to be a design principle on Omega watches from that time period in general: at the 12 you have Omega+calibre type (automatic, chronometre), at the 6 you have the type of watch (Constellation, Seamaster, etc.).

Like I said, I am not an expert on Omegas and can't guarantee any of this.

What also bothers me is that there is no lume on the baton hands. Most of the Constellations in Shugart have dauphien hands, i.e. they are broad at the center and pointed at the end.

Now, I could be completely wrong on all of these counts and I'll put a pointer to your query on the Omega forum, where the true experts can help you more than I can... 

JohnF


----------



## eptaz

*Looks okay to me*

Good to see you over in Omegaland, John. I know you requested an expert, but I'll just have to do ;-)


Thilo Jakob said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> I have a similar question regarding a Omega De Ville Vintage watch that I traded. Attached are three pics that show details of the watch.
> I would be very happy if some of you experts could give me their opinion ...
> Thanks
> Thilo


Hi Thilo. It looks like you have a mid to late-60s DeVille, specifically, part of the "Slim" or "Superflat" series. The case reference and movement match correctly, and the the dial markers and slim, unluminous hands look correct. I believe the crown is a replacement, as similar models I've seen have smaller crowns (see below).

The real question comes down to the dial and whether it has been refinished. I'm inclined to say that it is indeed original. Thanks to your nice, large photos, we can see the fine detail in the lettering, including the serifs in "DeVille." If it has been refinished, it was done exceptionally well and, very likely, true to the design. John makes a good point about the _general_ layout of Omega dials from this period, but they weren't quite as consistent as we may have liked.










Although, it's not the exact model, we can see the similar details in the ref.165.008 on this page from a '67 catalogue hosted on Steve's excellent old-omegas.com.

The model name is at the top of the dial, with small case "automatic" on the bottom. The difference between these two watches was minimal; the main difference would have been the snap-back case of the DeVille (the Seamaster would have been a screw-back for increased water-resistance).

It appears to be a nice example in excellent condition.

Enjoy it and wear it well.

eric


----------



## JohnF

*Re: Looks okay to me*

Hi -

Eric, thanks much!

Thilo, I was wrong: Eric has definitely found yours and you've got a great watch there! Happy that I'm wrong, too!

Best regards,

JohnF


----------



## Thilo Jakob

*Re: Looks okay to me*

Hi Eric,

you certainly made my day! 
Especially since I have found this beauty on a local flea market today and was able to swap it against a brand new but worth less Dugena "retro"
- what a deal !!!!
I will watch the De Ville like the apple of my eye.

Best regards
Thilo

Hi Thilo. It looks like you have a mid to late-60s DeVille, specifically, part of the "Slim" or "Superflat" series. The case reference and movement match correctly, and the the dial markers and slim, unluminous hands look correct. I believe the crown is a replacement, as similar models I've seen have smaller crowns (see below).

The real question comes down to the dial and whether it has been refinished. I'm inclined to say that it is indeed original. Thanks to your nice, large photos, we can see the fine detail in the lettering, including the serifs in "DeVille." If it has been refinished, it was done exceptionally well and, very likely, true to the design. John makes a good point about the _general_ layout of Omega dials from this period, but they weren't quite as consistent as we may have liked.










Although, it's not the exact model, we can see the similar details in the ref.165.008 on this page from a '67 catalogue hosted on Steve's excellent old-omegas.com.

The model name is at the top of the dial, with small case "automatic" on the bottom. The difference between these two watches was minimal; the main difference would have been the snap-back case of the DeVille (the Seamaster would have been a screw-back for increased water-resistance).

It appears to be a nice example in excellent condition.

Enjoy it and wear it well.

eric[/quote]


----------



## Thilo Jakob

*Re: Looks okay to me*

Hi John,

Thanks for your help - Erics message certainly made my day! 
Especially since I have found this beauty on a local flea market today and was able to swap it against a brand new but worth less Dugena "retro"
- what a deal !!!!
I will watch the De Ville like the apple of my eye.

Best regards
Thilo


JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> Eric, thanks much!
> 
> Thilo, I was wrong: Eric has definitely found yours and you've got a great watch there! Happy that I'm wrong, too!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> JohnF


----------



## eptaz

*Glad I could help.*



Thilo Jakob said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> you certainly made my day!
> Especially since I have found this beauty on a local flea market today and was able to swap it against a brand new but worth less Dugena "retro"
> - what a deal !!!!
> I will watch the De Ville like the apple of my eye.
> 
> Best regards
> Thilo


I'm glad I could help and I'm very happy the news made your day, Thilo.

Enjoy that DeVille!

eric


----------



## johnfoster83

I was searching around the net for somewhere to help me identify a ladies omega watch that my parents had laying around in a draw. The winder had broken off of it. I wanted to find out if it was genuine or fake, to see if it was worth getting repaired. After many hours searching the net not coming up with any helpfull information I figured i would join a decent watch forum and hope to get some advise before i took it to a specialist, but after finding this thread here i suppose i have found my dissapointing answer. Elisa the watch I have in question is basically the same as yours, i have included photos. it may or may not be of interest to you elisa but I have managed to get the back off mine. You can see there is NO markings what so ever on the mechanism, the whole of the face came out in one go. It seems like a lot of trouble was put into making this fake though and i would appreciate from your goodselves rolland and tom for whatever expertise you shared with elisa reference this watch.

*Edit - sorry for bumping up a 3year old thread, i thought it better than starting a new thread*


----------



## Eeeb

I agree with your assessment, it looks like a lot of trouble was taken to come up with this fake. Even if the watch were a real Omega, almost all of it's value would derive from the value of the case and band. They claim to be 18kt white gold. A jeweler can easily test that statement. 

I'd test it before throwing it out, just to make sure. You have some small chance of being pleasantly surprised!


----------



## johnfoster83

Yeah, I guess I'll take it to my local jeweler at some point but there is no hurry.


----------



## JimH

johnfoster83 said:


> Yeah, I guess I'll take it to my local jeweler at some point but there is no hurry.


Don't bother taking the watch to a jeweler (unless you want to give him a laugh). The watch is a complete fake and has no value, i.e., there is no gold content other than a very thin plating (~1-2 microns) and the "diamonds" are glass. As you have discovered the movement is not made by Omega and is, in fact, a very cheap one-jewel pin lever movement.

As has been said before, Omega watches are not marked with jewel content on the dial (implied by 21 PRIX - this would never appear on a ladies Constellation). They also do not have the Omega "triangle" marking on the outside of the back; this would be on the inside of the back. This is an old fake which was probably made sometime back in the 70s. As you say it appears to be quite similar to the original fake watch in this thread posted by *Elisa* and may have the same origin (it's the same watch with "21 RUBIS" replaced with "COSTELLETION" on the dial and different hands). The poor quality of the fake jumps right out with this gross mis-spelling of "CONSTELLATION".

It's actually quite amazing that, in your search, you were able to find this three year old thread about basically the same watch that you have. That's the power of the internet and search engines in particular! :-!


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi there,

I wonder how long these poor fakes will circulate on ebay. Sellers sell them
with quiet conscience, and buyers are happy to get an Omega for about the
supposed material value. Nobody feels bad, as long as no forum, watchmaker
or jeweler is consulted.

We should be thankful to the producers of such trash: Nobody creates such 
a lot of joy for generations of inheritors with such a low expense.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## JimH

Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wonder how long these poor fakes will circulate on ebay. Sellers sell them
> with quiet conscience, and buyers are happy to get an Omega for about the
> supposed material value. Nobody feels bad, as long as no forum, watchmaker
> or jeweler is consulted.
> 
> We should be thankful to the producers of such trash: Nobody creates such
> a lot of joy for generations of inheritors with such a low expense.
> 
> Regards, Roland Ranfft


Said with "tongue in cheek" perhaps? ;-)

You bring up an interesting point, however, i.e., if I am happy with my fake watch and if I never learn that it is a fake have I been cheated? Only when you find out that the watch is a fake does the remorse and anger set in. Of course, if you actually wore the watch in question you would soon find out for yourself that the watch was a fake when the thin gold plating wore off and the brass underneath corroded or when the cheap pin-lever movement wore out (or you took it in for service - embarrassing)!. Of course, in an absolute sense, you have been immediately cheated if you purchase such a watch not knowing it is a fake since you will likely have spent far more for the watch than it is actually worth (very little). On the other hand, often greed may the motivator in being deceived, i.e., "look I can get an Omega watch on ebay for a song, the seller doesn't know what he has!".

At least in the case of the last watch in this thread it was not originally purchased by the poster so he is, perhaps, disappointed but not directly cheated.

It's really amazing how many of these fake watches must still be out there since they do frequently turn up on places like ebay even after 40 years.


----------



## johnfoster83

Yeah... See i confess i dont know much about these watches. Upon discovering my mother just had this just sitting in her drawer, broken for years, I had to enquire about it. I'm only dissapointed that i may of got my mother's hopes up. But at least in my case no-one has really been ripped off here. I couldn't imagine spending hundereds of pounds on something from an ebay seller or any online vendor other than if they had some sort of official creditation for selling legitimate official merch.


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi JimH,

of course my remark wasn't actually serious. BUT............


JimH said:


> It's really amazing how many of these fake watches must still be out there since they do frequently turn up on places like ebay even after 40 years.


There is a reason related to my remark: Every owner believed to have a solid
gold treasure, which should not be damaged by daily use. So these watches
were ony worn on very special occasions. No wonder that many are still in
mint condition today.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## warrengray

i have a simlar watch , looks a bit more real and going evaluate it tommorrow


----------



## gatorcpa

Don't bother, it's also a fake. Meant for a French-speaking market. I've never seen "antichoc" on any genuine Omega product.

Hope this helps,
gatorcpa


----------



## antoniasy

Please help me evaluate whether this is a real vintage Omega. My grandma bought it in the late 70s or early 80s. I tried to take it to get appraised once, but walked away after after the jeweler told me that he wasn't even going to bother, because according to him, Omega doesn't make watches with diamonds around the face.


----------



## Eeeb

Omega makes lots of watches with diamonds. This is one of their dress lines, the DeVille. Those would be a natural for the uplift to diamonds.

The authenticity of the watch can often be determined by good pics of the dial, caseback, inside caseback, and movement (insides). So far I see nothing in this watch that says fake.


----------



## antoniasy

Thanks! I will take it to a watch shop to get it checked out.

The band itself is silver, not white gold. Does omega make watches with silver bands?


----------



## rorybreaker

Good day to all the forum members here!

I would just like to ask your expert opinion about an Omega watch that was given to me by my late grandfather. I live in an area where professional jewelers (to validate the authenticity of watches) are inaccessible. I'm planning to pass it on to my son, but before I do that, I want to know if it's real or not.

Attached are some pictures of the watch. Any help would is greatly appreciated. Many thanks!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek. I am not an expert on Omega but have some reservations about the watch. The lens over the date is really more a Rolex feature so the crystal may well not be original. The red date is also something I have seen more on other watches (including lots with generic movements) than on Omega. The steel case back with a golden case would be unusual so I presume the case is gold plated. On the whole, a movement picture would help a lot but you would have to open up the case and for that you need a good tool for the job plus some experience or a good watchmaker.....

Try the Omega forum - they may be able to help you more (although a lot of the others here are much better than me as well).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## rorybreaker

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to Watchuseek. I am not an expert on Omega but have some reservations about the watch. The lens over the date is really more a Rolex feature so the crystal may well not be original. The red date is also something I have seen more on other watches (including lots with generic movements) than on Omega. The steel case back with a golden case would be unusual so I presume the case is gold plated. On the whole, a movement picture would help a lot but you would have to open up the case and for that you need a good tool for the job plus some experience or a good watchmaker.....
> 
> Try the Omega forum - they may be able to help you more (although a lot of the others here are much better than me as well).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you so much Hartmut for your response. You have been a great help, since I don't know anything about watches.


----------



## jrh2525

Hi can anyone help me is this omega fake or not. Many thanks


----------



## jrh2525

More pics


----------



## jrh2525

One pic from back


----------



## jrh2525

If anyone could give me there expert opinion about this watch I would be very grateful


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I have never seen that model but then, I am no Omega authority. The movement must be a Valjoux 7750 and these were used in some Speedmaster Professional models. A google search reveals that it ought to be a Ref. 3210.52.00 but some of the ones you find are fakes. Whether yours is genuine or not, only the experts would know. Wander over to the Omega forum - they will help you out.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## jrh2525

thank you! i have found the watch on the omega site it says its a speedmaster date.but just not sure if its a fake.


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi there,

moon mission advertising on a watch with Valjoux 7750 appears a bit strange. If anyone qualified the 7750 for all space missions, who did it? The NASA, Omega, my barber? And when was it done? Before the introduction in 1973 or after?

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Kungfucowboy

I'm pretty certian i've seen that one at the fakes markets over here and nowhere else. the bracelet is 100% fake there are no markings on the endlinks, which omega always has also the major tool marks on it are a dead giveaway. also a speedmaster pro markings on a fake of a speedmaster automatic is a common sign of fakes. part where it says omega automatic chronometer is not anything like what would really be there. so i guess it's possible that someone redialed a real speedmaster auto put a profesional caseback on it and put an aftermarket bracelet on it but probably not. Does the chronograph function actually work on that watch(when you press the top button does it act like a stop watch)? if it does at least you probably have a newer chinese clone of the 7750 which are nice enough movements.


----------



## Gaz Mark

hi
i have a omega megasonic 720mh watch, which i cant find the seriel number for. so im getting suspiscous. 
ill post some photos if any one can help me please? 
thanks in advance. 
if it isnt a fake is it gold?


----------



## Kungfucowboy

i'm pretty sure that's real but the mark means it's gold plated 20 microns thick.


----------



## Janne

The movement is real, so the rest of the watch too, I guess.

It is the 1230 movement.
I hope it works, as they are not easy to repair.


----------



## Eeeb

Gaz Mark said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 726361


Isn't the serial number in the round disk?

These are wonderful movements representing one of the attempts Omega made to dominate the making of accurate watches. The high frequency crystal provides a flatter temperature response curve... unfortunately the geometry of the crystal takes more power to drive than 32KHz crystals. Folks were more bothered by yearly battery swaps than they were with timing inaccuracy so the 720KHz crystal was short lived... about as short lived as the 4.2MHz crystal they used at one point.


----------



## Gaz Mark

thanks for the replies, great to to learn more about it. 
sadly it does'nt work !
even sadder its not gold lolol 
thanks again


----------



## SimonEverist

could anyone help me out and advise me on whether this Omega Seamaster is real? it says Omega Seamaster and on the back it has Omega 18k 0750 Swiss Made 17101 The strap has the words Speidel stamped on each link twice. Only picture i have.​








Thanks​


----------



## Hartmut Richter

First of all, the bracelet is not original to the watch (Speidel are makers of generic flexi-bands). As for the watch, it looks OK from here but better close ups would be necessary to be sure. The lettering ("Omega Seamaster") seems marginally thick and conspicuous, though.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## vbomega

It is either a redial, or a fake. Movement picture would be necessary.


----------



## brainpicnic

Thread is a year old, but better than cluttering?

Can somebody help me with a couple of listings on eBay? It will be much appreciated.

Women'S Omega Deville Gold Plated Watch IN Good Condition | eBay

Women'S Omega Deville 18K Gold Bezel Watch | eBay

Can the bezel also be refinished if there are chips on it? TIA!!


----------



## brainpicnic

Anyone?


----------



## Marrick

Please remember that this is a global forum and many of our members will be asleep right now. It can take time for someone with the right knowledge to look in.;-)


----------



## Shum

The first one doesn't have the Omega logo on the movement so at least that has been replaced with a faked (Right ETA movement just not from Omega) movement.

Don't buy from these guys for if they sell one clearly faked watch then who knows what the rest are. And if they have sold Omegas befor they know the movement is replaced and are knowingly trying to sell it on without telling the buyer making them dishonest.

Here is how it should look with the Omega symbol.
http://store.startimesupply.com/mer...1&Product_Code=OM1459&Category_Code=NEW_ITEMS


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> The first one doesn't have the Omega logo on the movement so at least that has been replaced with a faked movement.
> 
> Don't buy from these guys for if they sell one clearly faked watch then who knows what the rest are. And if they have sold Omegas befor they know the movement is replaced and are knowingly trying to sell it on making them dishonest.
> 
> Here is how it should look with the Omega symbol.
> Star Time Supply: Omega1459 Movement , Product No. OM1459


Is there a list of eBay sellers known to sell authentic vintage watches?

How about this one? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261267123608?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Is there a list of eBay sellers known to sell authentic vintage watches?


The problem is that most buyers don't know what to look for so most seller of Omegas have great ratings even if they slip out one or two fakes now and then.

And the seller you linked to seam to sell real ones but they clearly haven't got a problem with not telling the whole truth. You could contact them and see what they have to say.

I have added to my post that the movemnet is the right one but not from Omega and that makes a difference to it's value.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> The problem is that most buyers don't know what to look for so most seller of Omegas have great ratings even if they slip out one or two fakes now and then.
> 
> And the seller you linked to seam to sell real ones but they clearly haven't got a problem with not telling the whole truth. You could contact them and see what they have to say.
> 
> I have added to my post that the movemnet is the right one but not from Omega and that makes a difference to it's value.


With bags, I know what to look for. But watches are in a totally different league.

What about the second link i posted? I plan on bringing it to a watch service store for additional inspection, but i prefer to know if there's anything iffy about it first.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> With bags, I know what to look for. But watches are in a totally different league.
> 
> What about the second link i posted? I plan on bringing it to a watch service store for additional inspection, but i prefer to know if there's anything iffy about it first.


Yes I'd say it's real for it ticks all the boxes, and in the 80's fakes were never this good.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> Yes I'd say it's real for it ticks all the boxes, and in the 80's fakes were never this good.


Thank you so much for your time. Now, i just hope it doesn't go out of my price range, LOL.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Thank you so much for your time. Now, i just hope it doesn't go out of my price range, LOL.


Part of it is gold so it could go up in price. 

The serial number dates it to 1991-1992.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> Part of it is gold so it could go up in price.
> 
> The serial number dates it to 1991-1992.


Can you take a look at this one? Omega DE Ville Ladies Watch | eBay

Are the batteries for these movements expensive?


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Can you take a look at this one? Omega DE Ville Ladies Watch | eBay
> 
> Are the batteries for these movements expensive?


It's also from 1991-1992 as well and it's odd that so many are from the same years "53" in the serial number

SR512SW ($3) are not expensive and most manufacturesr use the American numbering system and just call it "335".
1 x 335 Watch Battery SR512SW Renata New | eBay

I used Renata to show that both numbers are used and you can find cheaper brands if you look around. Be sure to get Silver oxide batteries though!


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> It's also from 1991-1992 as well and it's odd that so many are from the same years "53" in the serial number
> 
> SR512SW ($3) are not expensive and most manufacturesr use the American numbering system and just call it "335".
> 1 x 335 Watch Battery SR512SW Renata New | eBay
> 
> I used Renata to show that both numbers are used and you can find cheaper brands if you look around. Be sure to get Silver oxide batteries though!


I think they're all selling it at the same time lol. No red flags on this one?


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> I think they're all selling it at the same time lol. No red flags on this one?


It has the right movement with the Omega symbol, the crown with the Omega symbol and De Ville is stamped into the case back and the end of the bracelet also has the Omega symbol so it sure looks the part. Unless it's a modern fake with unique serial number it can only be genuine.

On older Omegas I always check if the Omega text on ther dial is in the right place and is straight. The E on fake Omega often has the E aligned between the legs of the Omega symbol but should be offset a little to the right so the whole name is aligned on the dial face. On fake Omegas you often see that text and markers on the dial are offset, are uneven and have to strong colouring so just stare at the dial for a while and you start to see that things are wrong. You still want to buy it for it can't be fake but don't...


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> It has the right movement with the Omega symbol, the crown with the Omega symbol and De Ville is stamped into the case back and the end of the bracelet also has the Omega symbol so it sure looks the part. Unless it's a modern fake with unique serial number it can only be genuine.
> 
> On older Omegas I always check if the Omega text on ther dial is in the right place and is stright. The E in fake Omega often has the E aligned between the legs of the Omega symbol but should be offset a little to the right so the whole name is aligned on the dial face. On fake Omegas you often see that text and markers on the dial are offset and have to strong colouring so just stare att the dial for a while and you start to see that things are wrong. You still want to buy it for it can't be fake but don't...


But don't what?! Lol what did you edit?! What would be the reason i shouldnt buy it? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> But don't what?! Lol what did you edit?! What would be the reason i shouldnt buy it? Thank you so much for your help.


LOL I'm hopeless and always edit. I mean that even if you suspect a fake in your mind it can't be so you still want to take a look but it's a lot of money just to take a look.

Not this watch though.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> LOL I'm hopeless and always edit. I mean that even if you suspect a fake in your mind it can't be so you still want to take a look but it's a lot of money just to take a look.
> 
> Not this watch though.


Yea, with eBay or any other second hand items there's always a risk to be paid. If I win it for $150 then it's for me. I emailed a watch repair store and they quoted me without seeing the picture that its at least 150$ to refurbish it.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Yea, with eBay or any other second hand items there's always a risk to be paid. If I win it for $150 then it's for me. I emailed a watch repair store and they quoted me without seeing the picture that its at least 150$ to refurbish it.


Yes this it's one reason I'm learning to do it myself and I have gotten scratches on plastic and glass down to just an inconvenience, but quartz movements now that's a differen story. Parts are so small and so flat it's madness for my brain at the moment. The good news with quartz movemnrts is that if they work and give good time you can just leave it because if only the tiniest speck of dirt is trapped it would stop them dead.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> Yes this it's one reason I'm learning to do it myself and I have gotten scratches on plastic and glass down to just an inconvenience, but quartz movements now that's a differen story. Parts are so small and so flat it's madness for my brain at the moment. The good news with quartz movemnrts is that if they work and give good time you can just leave it because if only the tiniest speck of dirt is trapped it would stop them dead.


Do you know if the last link I posted is quartz? It's not provided on the listing.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Do you know if the last link I posted is quartz? It's not provided on the listing.


Yes all modern watches that use a battery has a quartz movement. If you want a mid 70's or earlier watch with battery power then they used different techniques but as long as we are talking 80's and forwards it's quartz. There are of course mechanical watches nowdays as well and the high end brands are all switching back to them.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> Yes all modern watches that use a battery has a quartz movement. If you want a mid 70's or earlier watch with battery power then they used different techniques but as long as we are talking 80's and forwards it's quartz. There are of course mechanical watches nowdays as well and the high end brands are all switching back to them.


I didn't get the one i was hoping to win. Was sleeping when the bidding ended. -_-

Can you take a look at this one? I googled some images for the 1332 movement and it looks the same as this one. But the quartz under the De Ville is bothering me since i read somehwere that it shouldn't be there or something. The "E" under the sign isn't aligned either, so that's good?

Can i change the casing on this watch? My wrist is 13.5cm lol. Is it too big? I have a Tissot PR100 and that's 45mm for the lug to lug.

Thanks!!


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> I didn't get the one i was hoping to win. Was sleeping when the bidding ended. -_-
> 
> Can you take a look at this one? I googled some images for the 1332 movement and it looks the same as this one. But the quartz under the De Ville is bothering me since i read somehwere that it shouldn't be there or something. The "E" under the sign isn't aligned either, so that's good?
> 
> Can i change the casing on this watch? My wrist is 13.5cm lol. Is it too big? I have a Tissot PR100 and that's 45mm for the lug to lug.
> 
> Thanks!!


Can't see any link!

You should never switch the case only the strap or have it shortened.


----------



## brainpicnic

Sorry! Here it is: Vintage 1974 Swiss Omega DE Ville CAL1332 Gents ST ST Quartz Timepiece With DA | eBay


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Sorry! Here it is: Vintage 1974 Swiss Omega DE Ville CAL1332 Gents ST ST Quartz Timepiece With DA | eBay


I would be a little careful with this one because the only other 1920050 I have seen hasen't got this style of roman numerals and should have gold bars. Because these models didn't have any protection agains water they easily got the dial ruined so I'd say it's a new dial. It also looks to have water damage on the movement as well.

So it's a real Omega just not mint and I'd rate it as fair. And the watch is from 1979 or later and not from 1974, makes you wonder how they got 99,4% Positive feedback...

Here you can see how the movement should look like when it's almost mint.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Genuine-Omeg...261858981?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item33843c08a5

Edit: I found out that the dial belongs to the 1920048 model.

This is the one I would go for because they say it's running slow and will most likely keep down the price. High end Quartz movements are adjustable and there is a little screw that you can turn to make the movement run faster or slower and my guess is that someone in the past has played around with it. And these guys are honest with everything they say about the watch.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-1979...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item5d42ec64ef

If I am wrong and it's dirt that's the problem then there is one more thing you can do to make a fast fix but is nothing I want to recommend because it can do more damaged then good if you do it wrongly.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> I would be a little careful with this one because the only other 1920050 I have seen hasen't got this style of roman numerals and should have gold bars. Because these models didn't have any protection agains water they easily got the dial ruined so I'd say it's a new dial. It also looks to have water damage on the movement as well.
> 
> So it's a real Omega just not mint and I'd rate it as fair. And the watch is from 1979 or later and not from 1974, makes you wonder how they got 99,4% Positive feedback...
> 
> Here you can see how the movement should look like when it's almost mint.
> Genuine Omega DE Ville Quartz Wristwatch | eBay
> 
> Edit: I found out that the dial belongs to the 1920048 model.
> 
> This is the one I would go for because they say it's running slow and will most likely keep down the price. High end Quartz movements are adjustable and there is a little screw that you can turn to make the movement run faster or slower and my guess is that someone in the past has played around with it. And these guys are honest with everything they say about the watch.
> Vintage 1979 Omega DE Ville Quartz Swiss Made Gents Date Watch Working Repair | eBay
> 
> If I am wrong and it's dirt that's the problem then there is one more thing you can do to make a fast fix but is nothing I want to recommend because it can do more damaged then good if you do it wrongly.


Would you recommend your first link? Apparently i don't do good on bidding, so i wanna just look at BIN lol.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Would you recommend your first link? Apparently i don't do good on bidding, so i wanna just look at BIN lol.


It looks to be the genuien thing but as always pictures can only say so much. I would like to take a closer look at the minute and hour hands because they look suspicious and could have been replaced with new ones. It could just be the effect of the dial that makes them look very thin in the picture though.

The movememnt looks in very nice condition considering that the watch lacks water protection and it's age but the strap need to be changed but this is secondary to the watch. I would have the inside of the case back cleaned because any Foreign Contaminants can ruin a watch if left there to long (the sticker and marker dye).


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> It looks to be the genuien thing but as always pictures can only say so much. I would like to take a closer look at the minute and hour hands because they look suspicious and could have been replaced with new ones. It could just be the effect of the dial that makes them look very thin in the picture though.
> 
> The movememnt looks in very nice condition considering that the watch lacks water protection and it's age but the strap need to be changed but this is secondary to the watch. I would have the inside of the case back cleaned because any Foreign Contaminants can ruin a watch if left there to long (the sticker and marker dye).


I'm back again! Heh. Could you authenticate this one please and thank you.

Vintage Mens Omega DE Ville Roman Dial Quartz REF 1378 S Steel Watch Clean | eBay

I looked it up in their database and it seems correct. It's just the omega wording at the back is a bit rubbed off?

Is this a decent price for it? How much is it to put a new water resistant seal or can you?


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> I'm back again! Heh. Could you authenticate this one please and thank you.
> 
> Vintage Mens Omega DE Ville Roman Dial Quartz REF 1378 S Steel Watch Clean | eBay
> 
> I looked it up in their database and it seems correct. It's just the omega wording at the back is a bit rubbed off?
> 
> Is this a decent price for it? How much is it to put a new water resistant seal or can you?


Looks to be something wrong with one of the cogs (look just left of "SWISS" in the mniddle of the movement). Dirt, rust or broken teeth or just the picture. A good watchmaker will change the O-ring seal for the case back everytime they change the battery so just ask for it.

As you say the numbers match up so it's real.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> Looks to be something wrong with one of the cogs (look just left of "SWISS" in the mniddle of the movement). Dirt, rust or broken teeth or just the picture. A good watchmaker will change the O-ring seal for the case back everytime they change the battery so just ask for it.
> 
> As you say the numbers match up so it's real.


Is the cog an expensive fix? And does it affect to accuracy of time? Did i overpay? >_< I was so sure of this one too!! Sigh.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Is the cog an expensive fix? And does it affect to accuracy of time?


Yes it's both expensive and effects the time and a new movemnt is often the best way to go. I have looked at other 1378 movements and I think it's just some other gears under the wheel that confuses the picture.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> Yes it's both expensive and effects the time and a new movemnt is often the best way to go. I have looked at other 1378 movements and I think it's just some other gears under the wheel that confuses the picture.


I'm gonna see if i can ask for a better picture. Because they listed it as working condition.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> I'm gonna see if i can ask for a better picture. Because they listed it as working condition.


Good idea for it's a lot of money. Have you checked so you aren't stuck with a lot of tax and other tariffs importing the watch?


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> Good idea for it's a lot of money. Have you checked so you aren't stuck with a lot of tax and other tariffs importing the watch?


I've bought a couple of items over $200 and i don't get charged any fees if it's through the postal service/EMS. One item was declared $1000 and i didn't get charged. It's a hit and miss for canadian postal service.

So i overpaid then? lol

There was another photo of the 1378 movement i googled and it looked kinda similar to this one. I think it might be the angle they took the photo.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> I've bought a couple of items over $200 and i don't get charged any fees if it's through the postal service/EMS. One item was declared $1000 and i didn't get charged. It's a hit and miss for canadian postal service.
> 
> So i overpaid then? lol
> 
> There was another photo of the 1378 movement i googled and it looked kinda similar to this one. I think it might be the angle they took the photo.


As you say it most likely is the angle.

I bought some stuff from USA and it got through customs but the Swedish customs got wise to me so now I never get anything through without paying out taxes, but the most irritating thing is that the postal service is in on the scam and add there cost when ever anythinng is taxed is customs so it's not worth it any more buying things outside the EU for me. :-(


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> As you say it most likely is the angle.
> 
> I bought some stuff from USA and it got through customs but the Swedish customs got wise to me so now I never get anything through without paying out taxes, but the most irritating thing is that the postal service is in on the scam and add there cost when ever anythinng is taxed is customs so it's not worth it any more buying things outside the EU for me. :-(


Is the tax they charge more or less than UPS or FedEx?


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> Is the tax they charge more or less than UPS or FedEx?


The tax is the countries VAT and import duty so this is the same who ever you use but any add on cost can vary. I only used US mail and our own postal service so I don't know what the others charge.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> The tax is the countries VAT and import duty so this is the same who ever you use but any add on cost can vary. I only used US mail and our own postal service so I don't know what the others charge.


What i meant to say was usually, you can tell how much the import duties are upfront with those couriers so you don't have any surprises.


----------



## Shum

brainpicnic said:


> What i meant to say was usually, you can tell how much the import duties are upfront with those couriers so you don't have any surprises.


True but in general they are more suited for more expensive items you want hand delivered.


----------



## brainpicnic

So i received the watch, i didn't anticipate that the band would be too long. Thought there was enough to be shortened for my tiny wrist, does anyone know if a generic leather band will work on this watch?


----------



## Shum

No this model was made for metal straps and you would need to buy a standard strap and then cut it to fit. The problem is that the leather starp would be very thin for it must fit in between the outer lugs.


----------



## radger

brainpicnic said:


> So i received the watch, i didn't anticipate that the band would be too long. Thought there was enough to be shortened for my tiny wrist, does anyone know if a generic leather band will work on this watch?


Hi Brainpicnic,
This linked steel strap is integral to the watch.
Apart from the adjustment on the clasp it is possible to remove several links
from the strap, these removeable links are located close to the clasp.
Any high street jeweler or battery swapper will be able to remove these for you, quickly,
easily and cheaply whilst you wait.


----------



## brainpicnic

Shum said:


> No this model was made for metal straps and you would need to buy a standard strap and then cut it to fit. The problem is that the leather starp would be very thin for it must fit in between the outer lugs.


So i'm SOL then? Is there any way to shorten the links further than what it comes with? Like creating new holes?


----------



## tylehman

it the ebay listing it looks like there are a couple of links one each side of the clasp that could be removed. it looks like they are in sets of 2. have you already removed those and it is still too big?


----------



## brainpicnic

tylehman said:


> it the ebay listing it looks like there are a couple of links one each side of the clasp that could be removed. it looks like they are in sets of 2. have you already removed those and it is still too big?


I haven't had them removed yet because apparently watch repair people in my area don't work weekends. I folded the links to see if it would fit, and it looks like it's still loose and would end up 1.5 inches past my wrist.

Would a jeweler possibly be able to take off the links closer to the crown instead of the clasp? Would it destroy te closer links?

It's a shame because i really liked this watch and I really wanna keep it. :-(


----------



## tylehman

i had the opposite problem on my 60s omega seamaster. many with the beads of rice band were very short. i had to eliminate some many just because i knew they were too short. in the end i got one that turned out to be just a little too tight. getting a matching link took forever (about 5 months looking daily), but i got one that was close enough and i am very happy with it now. 

i hope this works out in the end with the links removed. i like the look of that kind a bracelet, and i can see you have put a lot of time and effort to get an omega.


----------



## tylehman

i really don't know about removing additional links beyond the ones meant for sizing. i have seen people selling some link for my watch that are from the middle of the band, so they can be separated somehow, but i am not sure what people would do with them. it looks like, if a jeweler could open 3 of the little bead of rice pieces from the inside of the band, they could separate it at any link. that would be way more that the guy at the mall kiosk could do, but a full service jeweler could probably do it. i imagine you would still want to take any links from the ends toward the clasp where it shows the least, it doesn't look like it it tapered so it could work.


----------



## brainpicnic

tylehman said:


> i really don't know about removing additional links beyond the ones meant for sizing. i have seen people selling some link for my watch that are from the middle of the band, so they can be separated somehow, but i am not sure what people would do with them. it looks like, if a jeweler could open 3 of the little bead of rice pieces from the inside of the band, they could separate it at any link. that would be way more that the guy at the mall kiosk could do, but a full service jeweler could probably do it. i imagine you would still want to take any links from the ends toward the clasp where it shows the least, it doesn't look like it it tapered so it could work.


Any idea on the cost?


----------



## tylehman

no idea, i took my wifes ring to a place here in my town that i would think could do that kind of stuff too, it seems to be the jeweler that jewelry stores sent stuff to when you leave it for repairs. it has been years but i felt it was reasonable. what bugs me is how much a store will charge to remove links or replace a battery. it usually takes seconds and they will charge you $10 or $20 for the labor. 

sorry i can't be of more help, but i sure hope it works out for you. it can feel discouraging when you finally shell out the money and it is not all that you expected. a real risk of vintage stuff that you can't try on first, but it can also be very rewarding to have something that is different from what others are wearing.


----------



## brainpicnic

tylehman said:


> no idea, i took my wifes ring to a place here in my town that i would think could do that kind of stuff too, it seems to be the jeweler that jewelry stores sent stuff to when you leave it for repairs. it has been years but i felt it was reasonable. what bugs me is how much a store will charge to remove links or replace a battery. it usually takes seconds and they will charge you $10 or $20 for the labor.
> 
> sorry i can't be of more help, but i sure hope it works out for you. it can feel discouraging when you finally shell out the money and it is not all that you expected. a real risk of vintage stuff that you can't try on first, but it can also be very rewarding to have something that is different from what others are wearing.


I understand the reason for charging that kind of money, they gotta make a living too somehow. I'm going to take it to a jewellers in a couple of days. I really hope it's not too costly.


----------



## Shum

Yes let us see what they say before we do smoething bad. 

It looks like you can remove the bracelet just by pushing out one long pin on both sides of the watch, and then you need a leather strap but this will be as I said very narrow and you need to cut it to make it fit (needs to look like the bracelet at the ends).


----------



## Eeeb

tylehman said:


> ... what bugs me is how much a store will charge to remove links or replace a battery. it usually takes seconds and they will charge you $10 or $20 for the labor.
> ....


Reminds me of an old joke.... anyway, they are charging a couple of bucks for the labor and the rest for knowing how to do it. It is the way of the world.


----------



## trim

Eeeb said:


> ...and the rest for knowing how to do it. It is the way of the world.


i think much of the rest is to cover for the occasional f**kup.


----------

